# Changing Video Thumbnail, is it possible?



## eXpert (Jan 8, 2010)

Basic question but no answer so far, is there anyway that I can change the thumbnail selected for video files? all videos are the same and a lot of videos have a black frame in the first second or two that the video.
I want to choose specific scenes to easily identify each video file. Please
advise, thanks a lot.


----------



## eXpert (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## eXpert (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks anyway.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

try this solution:

http://www.windows7taskforce.com/view/693


----------



## eXpert (Jan 8, 2010)

I already checked that website, and there's no solution for that problem yet, but thanks for respond, I appreciate that a lot.


----------



## nicb1977 (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you use Flash Player to view?

If yes, the solution depends on what you use Flash Player (swf file). Often, Flash Player use image file to thumbnails and you can replace it for change. By example, code can be:

<script type="text/javascript">
var s0 = new SWFObject("flvplayer.swf","single", "352", "260", "6");
s0.addParam("allowfullscreen","true");
s0.addVariable("file","3a_01.flv");
s0.addVariable("image","3a_01.jpg");
s0.write("player0");
</script>

as you can see, line -- s0.addVariable("image","3a_01.jpg"); set path to thumbnail, you can replace it.


----------

